# Solved: Free GIF Creator



## Holly3278

Hi everyone. I am looking for a free program that I can use in order to make animated GIF files. All I want to do is combine multiple images in to an animated GIF that shows all the different images. Any suggestions?


----------



## Squashman

http://www.jhepple.com/gif_animator.htm

But this is my favorite because it is online.
http://www.gifworks.com/


----------



## Holly3278

Thanks! :up:


----------



## Holly3278

One problem, I don't know how to use either of those tools.


----------



## buck52

> One problem, I don't know how to use either of those tools.


curious why the thread is marked solved

buck


----------



## Holly3278

buck52 said:


> curious why the thread is marked solved
> 
> buck


I marked it solved prematurely.


----------



## CTPhil

Have you looked at This thread?


----------

